# HS 624 for sale...



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Notice anything about these augers and scraper bar?

Honda HS624 hydrostatic snowblower


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Notice anything about these augers and scraper bar?
> 
> Honda HS624 hydrostatic snowblower


good eye! Notice the top of the housing as well...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

classiccat said:


> good eye! Notice the top of the housing as well...


Not just me, then. Didn't they notice or hear anything.??


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

the left-side skid was set too low causing excessive wear on the scraper & auger rakes; serrations are completely gone!

chicken or the egg

scenario1: someone used the bucket as a step-stool causing the left-side skid slide-up the bucket. 

scenerio2: skids weren't properly adjusted. badly-worn scraper cannot be adjusted any further so the owner tried to bend the bucket to compensate?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Was going to send an email and ask what happened to the augurs, but contact is phone only. I'd use that as a bargaining chip to get it down a couple of hundred. I wonder how much a new augur set costs?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Bottom of the auger housing, especially towards the front is gone as well due to lack of side skid shoes, an issue common with most Honda snowblowers.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If I call this guy I'm sure he'll go ballistic when I point out the major defects. I'd maybe go $700? Too much? I do like the looks os the blower, otherwise. But then again, if they neglected the obvious how much neglect was shown the engine and other mechanicals? Oil changes etc.?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

According to parts tree, those augers are $307 +s/h. That's almost the same amount, that you are thinking to offer, if you were to replace both sides. 

I guess the real question is, if you add up all the repair costs plus purchase cost, would you buy the machine for that amount or do you think that it would sell in your neck of the woods?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

$614 for augurs? Uh....right, Honda. Most old machines don't have the serrations so I wonder if the machine still operates as it should. It would be slower in the end of driveway chunky stuff. One would have to try it before making an offer. Also, would augurs from another machine fit? When you think about Honda wanting $2300 or so for a similar machine, one starts to get creative.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

He's asking WAY too much. I paid $50 for my 624 with a blown up engine. A new engine and some expen$ive parts later I'm about $350 into it overall. 

I wouldn't pay a dime over $400 for that thing with the augers in that condition.


----------

